

Djata: A Django REST Data API App - tlrobinson
http://github.com/fastsoft/djata

======
kordless
There's also Piston: <http://bitbucket.org/jespern/django-piston/wiki/Home>

------
yesimahuman
From my first impressions this looks like another REST API that does the same
thing to every kind of model you have based on the HTTP request you make
(create new row, delete row, etc.). However, sometimes when I get a DELETE I
want to remove an attribute or something app specific rather than the row. I
really enjoy the unfortunately now defunct django-rest-interface
<http://code.google.com/p/django-rest-interface/>. Simple and does exactly
what I need it to do.

~~~
coconutrandom
someone is carrying the torch

<http://code.google.com/p/django-rest/>

------
coderdude
That's a mouth full.

